# Tiki's Picture Journal and other random stuff



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

HI

I like to take alot of pictures of places I have been and of my animals.

Let's start the 1st post off with pics of the ALASKA HIGHWAY in WINTER. Yeah, I don't recommend that...especially if you are towing a trailer with a car.

In case you aren't aware of where the Alaska highway is, Here is a signpost I saw someplace. I think it was in the Yukon?

We started in Fairbanks, Alaska and the Alaska HWY ends in Dawson Creek, British Columbia. We however, were going to New York :shock:










I was not a happy camper - note the huge chinchilla cage in the backseat. Said Chinchilla was also NOT happy to be stuck in a car for TEN DAYS...










2nd Fish transport system with the 4 survivors, since the 1st one failed miserably and I lost 20 bettas  I had to hold them on my lap for like 8 days, to make sure they got warmth from the heater. Keep in mind it was -50F for most of this portion of the trip










Mr Magic Mushroom, spreading his fins in a hotel in Ft. Saint John, BC. I made sure that they got fresh water at the hotels we did stay at and let them swim in the 2 gallon tub for a bit in each stop.









I never want to see a HUSKY station as long as I live!









The Rig - note the unhappy dog INSIDE the car


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

1500 miles of icy roads like this:










dog and fish both wanting to be on my lap









dog and his daddy in a hotel


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Mr Fishie - my 1st betta. Due o bad advice from petco, he died shortly after. I found a used mini bow 2.5 gallon with everything for $12 so I went to petco for a fish. After being ignored, I picked up a betta cup sitting on a shelf.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't envy you the trip, but I would love to see Alaska and Canada some day! It looks so beautiful.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You must have seen so much! I would love to live someplace cold someday, I actually can't stand warm weather! Those poor fish


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Alaska is like a different world, very different from the rest of the USA in terms of attitude and way of life. 





























Chene Hot Springs. Its awsome in winter when the air is -40F and the springs are over 100F. They have colored lights and all you see is the mist from the water. its very mythical in winter.








Denali National park


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you have giant cartoon ponies there!!!! 

I think I'm going to buy everyone I know a bellybutton brush this year.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Nothing says "I love you" like moose poop from Alaska?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

LOL - yeah they sell alot of odd items here like the belly button lint brush and alot of moose poop items - including earrings, cuflinks, keychains, ect. they even sell a wooden moose that poops out jelly beans. 

I like giant cartoon ponies  I designed her myself - her name is midnight sun..yeah I am a weirdo

Today's fishie of the day is LUCKY. I seen him at walmart and though I would try and save him. 
He looked like this:










a few weeks later:









he has his own music video too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6DJiwpGwbI&feature=g-upl&context=G2401348AUAAAAAAAHAA

Im quite proud of my music video


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

random photo of the day


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I got a 10 gallon tank and divided it 3 ways. It houses Tangaroa/Derpy Fins/El Kabong.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)




----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wow love the tank and adorable dog


----------

